# Bulking diet first attempt



## rustie83 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi guys I've been toying with this diet plan over a few weeks now and im eager to see what u guys think?

My daily diet consists of:

10am protein shake with full milk

10:30 3x wheatabix with full milk

11:00 weight gain shake with full milk

12:00 tuna/chicken and potatoes

15:30 4 piece kfc meal with chips

18:00 tuna sandwich with 4 slices of wholemeal bread

21:00 spagetti bolagnase/tuna with wholemeal pasta

21:00 protein shake with full milk

21:00 nutrigrain bars x 2

23:00 weightgain shake with full milk

24:00 protein shake with full milk

please bare in mind im a very fussy eater, I no there is lil fruit and veg but I do eat bananas daily and drink pure fruit juice, not to mention gallons of water.

Well that's it.........I think. So what you think?

Am I on the right lines?

Cheers guy and girls


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Too much full milk mate. Have you looking in the bulking section (gaining weight). If not i strongly suggest you give it a look


----------



## rustie83 (Aug 11, 2009)

I've read a few threads but too be honest im desperate to put on weight, fat and muscle right now.

So aside from full milk is it ok?

Ps cheers 4 the input


----------



## rustie83 (Aug 11, 2009)

Ok to resolve having too much full milk in my diet I've got a cheap blender so I can mix protein with weightgain into one shake so now it looks like this

My daily diet consists of:

10am protein & weightgain shake with 250 ml full milk

10:30 3x wheatabix with skimmed milk

12:00 tuna/chicken and potatoes

15:30 4 piece kfc meal with chips

18:00 tuna sandwich with 4 slices of wholemeal bread

21:00 spagetti bolagnase/tuna with wholemeal pasta

21:00 protein & weightgain shake with full milk

21:00 nutrigrain bars x 2

24:00 protein shake with full milk

please bare in mind im a very fussy eater, I no there is lil fruit and veg but I do eat bananas daily and drink pure fruit juice, not to mention gallons of water.

Well that's it.........I think. So what you think?

Am I on the right lines?


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

rustie83 said:


> Ok to resolve having too much full milk in my diet I've got a cheap blender so I can mix protein with weightgain into one shake so now it looks like this
> 
> My daily diet consists of:
> 
> ...


Id try and eat every 3 hours if i were you, you've still got food in there thats of no nutritional value

10am- 100g oats or 4 weetabix, 3 whole eggs, whey shake

1pm- 75g-100g rice, 200g meat, veg, 15ml olive oil

4pm- as above

7pm- 250g sweet potato, lean meat, veg, oil

10pm- lean meat/ cottage cheese, veg, 2tbspns PB or oil

add in pre and post workout shakes on training days. If you wanted you could eat every 2-2.5 hours and squeeze in another meal or two.


----------



## carbsnwhey (Jul 24, 2009)

Robisco diet looks easy to keep and simple for a bulking diet. If I were you Id go with that.

10am- 100g oats or 4 weetabix, 3 whole eggs, whey shake

1pm- 75g-100g rice, 200g meat, veg, 15ml olive oil

4pm- as above

7pm- 250g sweet potato, lean meat, veg, oil

10pm- lean meat/ cottage cheese, veg, 2tbspns PB or oil


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

KFC Chicken & Chips everyday?! I know u want to bulk but yano . . . lol


----------



## rustie83 (Aug 11, 2009)

Lol I know a kfc everyday sounds silly but a HUGE guy at work recommended it as I've struggled to put weight on.

Robisco's diet it is then. I don't seem to be getting it right anyway lol. Only problem is I can't eat eggs or cheese, so any possible replacements?


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

rustie83 said:


> Lol I know a kfc everyday sounds silly but a HUGE guy at work recommended it as I've struggled to put weight on.
> 
> Robisco's diet it is then. I don't seem to be getting it right anyway lol. Only problem is I can't eat eggs or cheese, so any possible replacements?


Drop the eggs at breakfast and replace is with Peanut butter or olive oil, just to get some fats in.


----------



## rustie83 (Aug 11, 2009)

Right cheers for that mate. Time to go shopping......again lol.

V greatful 4 all your help.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

i told him because he doesnt like eggs......read the post!


----------



## rustie83 (Aug 11, 2009)

Sorry guys, please don't argue lol. I genuinely can't eat them, the second they hit my throat they come straight back out. Im hoping the oats don't have the same affect as it would be a fast and easy way to eat breakfast ( I struggle normally).


----------



## All4n (May 30, 2008)

How much do you weigh currently mate?

What does your diet currently (one you have been following before the above plan) look like?


----------



## rustie83 (Aug 11, 2009)

12 stone flat. My diet b4 the above was terrible. No breakfast, burger n bacon 4 lunch, loads of sweets and choc etc. Plus at least 2 litres of coke a day.


----------



## rustie83 (Aug 11, 2009)

10am protein shake with full milk, 4eggs, 100g oats, scoop PB

12:00 200g tuna/chicken and potatoes with olive oil

15:30 200g chicken, 80g brown rice, olive oil

18:00 tuna sandwich with 4 slices of wholemeal bread

21:00 spagetti bolagnase/tuna with wholemeal pasta

23:30 Protein shake with milk, 4eggs, scoop PB

Thats 4000cals atleast and easily do able. You could also snack on nuts during the day to get more cals in. Also try get 10/20g fish oil in everyday. Plus plenty of water.


----------

